
Google removes Samsung's first Android ad blocker from the Play Store - tortilla
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/3/10905672/google-samsung-adblock-fast-android-ad-blocker-removal
======
alexandrerond
[https://f-droid.org/app/org.adaway](https://f-droid.org/app/org.adaway)

Works like a charm. Needs occasional root of course.

------
jdlyga
Google allows pretty much anything, but no ad blockers? It's interesting
reversal to have something available in the iOS App Store that's banned on
Google Play.

~~~
Esau
Google is an advertising company and this is an attack on their business
model.

